# Where to get mini OPI?



## pinksugar (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone know where I can get those baby bottles of OPI nail varnish? I think they're too cute!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 31, 2008)

probably www.8ty8beauty.com or www.head2toebeauty.com

Ok now i have to make sure because I think im getting OPI confused with the Orly minis. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for the links Em! I see they have them in gift packs, but not any of the collections I like (pink!) or in singles...

wow, there are SO many colours in OPI! crazy!

I'll try a few department stores and see if I can find anything


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a mini Lincoln Park After Dark because my dark phase will only last a minute.

maybe aveyou.com?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 31, 2008)

they had two sets in my local store - cafe cuties (which is very dark) and a really cute pink set. I might ask someone to get it as a present. They're too adorable!

but then, I really love the OPI nail colour I just got put on!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 2, 2008)

i have the cafe cuties set and i love it. but i mostly think that the minis are quite hard to apply, esp with parlez vous opi which is a creme and it streaks very easily. i'm going to buy it in full size for the better brush once i get paid!


----------

